# Padauk Stereo Cabinet



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok here is my cabinet. I haven't finished the door yet, I'll do that next week when my wife and child are out of town. The walls are padauk and raised panels. The bottom shelf is transtint'd birch 3/4" ply. It is secured in a half inch dado, glued and screwed. The screws are covered up by the bottom trim. The shelves are 3/4" birch ply edge banded with padauk. The back is 3/4 in ply as well and set inside a 3/4 in rabbit so it's hidden. The top 3 shelves are adjustable. I cut a bunch of little 1 inch aluminum pins that push into holes on the inside of the cabinet. I used a piece of peg board as a template to line up the wholes. The bottom is on a slider so I can easily get access to the back of my stereo receiver. I finished it with 3 coats of sprayed on lacquer.

I love this forum; I want to thank everyone that answered any of my many many many questions. You all had a hand in making this thing. Thanks.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful! :smile:


----------



## rag (Dec 23, 2008)

One of my favorite woods. Keep it out of the sun light which will darken it.
The black really sets it off nice.
Post pics when the door is done....please.


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

absolutely impressive!! it looks great!!

--john:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Djones,
Nice job there buddy,:thumbsup:
Looks great. What are you doing for the door?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work young man. The joinery looks very good.

Is there room behind the shelves for wires? How did you handle that?
Do you have any ventilation in the back? 

There are shelf pins that look real nice that you can buy pretty cheap. Either 1/4" or 5 mm dia holes.

I too would like to see the door


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

wow nicely done!!!


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

That is very , very , nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is Purty. I also liked the table that showed in one of the photos.

As Gus noted, you need to account for heat buildup.

George


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

sax I hope you are proud of that - it's awesome. great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## bramclean (Jan 13, 2009)

Very well done work. Love the color of the wood and the shine that it brings out.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to reply, had a busy two days….

Thanks for all the kind words; I really tried hard on this thing. 



To answer a few questions...

The door will be inset with a little lip to cover the side grain on the front. I have a friend that is going to get me tempered glass for the door but I am waiting to order it until I know the exact measurements. I’ll make the stiles and rails of the door match the stiles and rails of the side walls. 

I have not done anything about the heat yet because I wanted to see how hot it got. I can tell I am going to need to do something because it gets pretty hot already with out a door on it. I think I’ll probably cut a few holes in the back and mount some small quite PC fans to move the hot air out. Just need to figure out how to power them. I’d appreciate any suggestions on that.

For the wires, I used a hole saw on my drill press to cut half circles in the back of the shelves to port the wires. The bottom sliding shelf doesn’t go all the way to the back. There are so many wires in that area that I thought I would need the extra space. Then there is a hole in he back wall towards the bottom for the wires to enter the cabinet.

I have a large power strip mounted inside the cabinet at the bottom so all the power cords are contained in the cabinet as well.

I also made a small padauk shelf for the center channel to sit on. I have attached a picture of everything installed and setup. The picture looks a little contorted but I assure you everything is level and square. :thumbsup: I wish I had a before picture but didn’t think to take one. I still need to hide the exposed power cords. I am going to build two small boxes that will marry up with the molding and wall. I’ll use them to cover the power cords and receptacles. It's an excuse to use the contour jig my wife bought me for Christmas.


Thanks,

David


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great. That's some pretty nice woodworking you got going on there. Great job!!
Ken


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

The picture turned out fuzzy but I thought people might by interested to see what almost three years will do the color of padauk.

David

P.S. Why are my pictures being rotated?


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Still looks great IMO!


----------

